# Writable Flex ??? Where can i buy it



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

Please can someone tell me where i can buy writable flex from, I would like to purchase a large ammount of writable flex. Please email me


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think I've seen it for sale yet. I know I've seen online places using it (like spreadshirt), but I haven't seen any suppliers with it yet.

*thread note:* some off topic posts were moved out of this thread.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

What is writable flex? Is it a vinyl that you can write on?


----------



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah it is winyl that you can write on then wipe off, its amazing


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Fellers has dry erase vinyl that you can print on and use as a dry erase board. Very cool stuff but not for garments.


----------



## ralphGS (Jul 9, 2007)

would love to get this too!!

something like: MARKERTEES Custom RE-writable t-shirts

if anyone knows more.... please let me know!!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone find this or similar product??


----------



## johnwayne80 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I see the thread of Writable flex on here is a long time ago since it was mentioned.

So does anyone know if you can buy this product now?


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

American logoZ said:


> Anyone find this or similar product??


Here is a similar product - 'To-do list' writable t-shirt with pen

The t-shirt is writable and it washes out with plain water.


----------

